# We Love Commuters



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

SystemShock said:


> Gas went to $4/gallon, and alluva sudden, seems like _*everyone*_ wants to be a bicycle commuter. There's some accessories I can't even get at my LBS anymore, the newly-converted have bought 'em all up.
> 
> Since gas does not seem like it's going to go down a lot anytime in the near future (or perhaps ever), many of these new bike commuters may be here to stay. I'm just wondering what their impact will be on the bike industry in general, and bike/component design in particular.
> 
> ...


We love commuters
We have a couple of steel bikes with eyelets which have been in line for years
And the Moto Cafe bikes sell well to commuters

About 2 years ago we started adding eyelets and rack braze-ons to SS/FG and Cyclo Cross models. and to many road bikes

Then we bought out the Motobecane Jury frame as a SS Reynolds Steel frame with WTF spacing and tons of brazeons - selling like crazy
And added the Cross Uno - wihich is getting lots of orders from commuters. Plus Cross Outlaw on the way soon for those that like disc brakes

Now in development two Cafe Style commuters with Internal geared hubs [a 3 and 8 speed]

In addition; we are planning a site with nothing on it except commuter & touring bikes and commuter / touring accessaries from assorted suppliers.

And even more beyond that to supply commuters with the choices that they want and deserve.

We love commuters


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

bikesdirect said:


> We love commuters
> We have a couple of steel bikes with eyelets which have been in line for years
> And the Moto Cafe bikes sell well to commuters
> 
> ...


Mods, can we limit it to one ad a week? - TF


----------

